# We have a feral pigeon, and want a companion for it.



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

We found a feral pigeon with a broken wing. The vet places near me have said that they'll just euthanize it. It's already been at least a week since the first time we saw it with the broken wing, and only managed to catch it on Tuesday (it's Thursday today). This poor bird is not going to fly properly ever again, so we'll keep it. 

I have the wing wrapped while it heals, so the bird is in less pain. And I've bought pigeon/dove feed from a pet store. The bird has become used to us over the last couple days, allowing us to pet it without too much fuss and move it from the cage at night to a large table near a window during the day. It's comfortable sleeping with me sitting right next to it and eats and drinks well.

I've read that pigeons are typically not solitary. So I would like to get it a friend, as we will be keeping it for the rest of it's life. What breed of pigeon would be closest to the Rock Dove?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

it doesn’t look like a feral based on the pictures you posted. Breed doesn’t matter anyway. One of my ferals is married to a rediculous white floof. It would be great if you could adopt another bird in need. I’d look at local shelters and rescues. You could also let any wildlife rehab centers know that you’re interested in adopting an unreleasable pigeon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Phoebe was a feral with a broken wing that was repaired. Hope you can fix the birds wing and maybe find a friend. It is ok to house two females together. As already mentioned, breed isnt important. Ferals can be friends with another rescued pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can nobody put their location anymore when they join PT? I am so tired of asking where they are located. Geesh!


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Since you've replied so helpfully to my other post, I would think that you would have noted my location from there. However, I DID put my location in when I joined, but now that you have said something, I notice it isn't showing.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

I know it doesn't really look like a typical Rock Dove. most of the ferals in my city are dark and light variations of the usual coloring, but we have some that have brown or black and white marbling, or a white head, wing tips, and tail while the main part of the back is brown, black or grey. Lots of beautiful birds here. 

I think this one might be male.

I've attached a picture here, from before I wrapped its wing, when it was relaxed enough to finally lay down and nap. It always wakes up if I make the least noise or even move.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

a.kadir0330 said:


> Since you've replied so helpfully to my other post, I would think that you would have noted my location from there. However, I DID put my location in when I joined, but now that you have said something, I notice it isn't showing.


I am not going to remember where people are coming from. Too many posts on here. It should be up on the right top corner of your post.
Makes it really hard, as people come on and need help, and by the time someone else comes on to answer, they are offline. And if the answer requires knowing where they are, then you cannot of course answer them. Instead you must ask where they are. It takes forever to go back and forth, instead of having that info. You can waste a lot of time getting someone the help they need.

You did however do an great job with the wrap.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi! Thanks so much for rescuing and adopting him! Unfortunately many vets just euthanize pigeons...

I have too a broken wing pigeon, Apple. When we rescued her she had a really bad injury (it was becoming necrotic), she needed surgery, a bandage and had to take antibiotics and pain med.

Even if she can't fly, she has her own independence: she does "small flights", she jumps, just for example, from the floor to the table. She walks and runs all around the apartment!

She has a wonderful and sweet husband, Marshall. They love each other so much, they are really really happy pigeons 😊! Keep a pigeon is so a good idea.

I agree, as others said it would be great if you could adopt a pigeon in need, breed is not important. 

He is a really beautiful pigeon 😊.


----------



## Penny (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi there. I am following your story pretty closely as I too rescued a pigeon on 13 Feb this year and she has stayed ever since. She is a true delight. She loves my dog follows her everywhere. I too strapped her wing but she managed to get out of it and was happier without the strapping. I bought her a parrot cage which she sleeps in at night and has a wee basket with a blanket and a teddy in it - she loves the teddy she grooms his ears each night. I take her outside morning and night and feed her with the sparrows, being very mindful of neighbourhood cats! They say they get lonely but you become their pack. I also bought a mirror which she loves to dance infront of, her name is Penny but I think from her dancing antics she may be a Peter haha. She also loves to bathe in a casserole dish which I put outside and watch her splish splash. I couldn't live without her she gives me such joy and is soo very sweet! I also take her out in a small cage when I take my dog walking on the beach. At least that way she gets some fresh air. I am in the process of creating a walking lead so she can get onto the beach but if theres any danger lurking I have control over her to make sure she doesn't run off and I can pick her up easily. I am so glad you have decided to keep your one. I do believe whatever crosses our lives come that way for a reason.


----------



## zaimee23 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have one too, she was only a couple of months old when I found her and she could not walk without much difficulty. I was lucky to have picked her up. She has been with me for a couple of years now and doing just fine. She see's my avian vet for check ups and is very loving. I too thought she would be better with a mate /friend, but not all rock doves get along. There are a lot of things to consider. Since it is hard to know the sex of a rock dove without observing with a flock, you may end up with a pair. That is not a bad thing, but you will have to destroy the eggs about 6 times a year and replace them with fakes if you plan to keep them and only them. If you're like me, that is not an easy thing to do... necessary unless you want to a dozen or more babies a year. : )

There may wildlife centers that may be rehabbing others like yours who can not longer fly long term and you may be able to adopt one. 

My girl has adapted quite well. They are social creatures so companionship is always good in my book, but finding the right fit may take some time.

I hope this helps.
Best to you and thank you for taking the pigeon in... I love mine to pieces.


----------

